# NJ Application Status - Stuck Pending



## billyw012

Anyone else experience this? After passing the exam in October 2021 I submitted my application and other documents on 12/15/21. After the holidays and a few weeks of things being marked as completed on their application checklist, all information has been received. However…after emailing the point of contact who is responsible for applications that fall within my last name category, I got this response shown in the picture. Apparently, they are all working remotely and have no access to the office? So what? My documents are just going to sit there and collect dust until they return? This is absurd and not right. Why would they have all these people apply and have nobody to process the documentation? Also, it seems that they switched over to electronic applications but I can’t even start that since I already have one on file. Any suggestions or similar situations?


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

billyw012 said:


> Anyone else experience this? After passing the exam in October 2021 I submitted my application and other documents on 12/15/21. After the holidays and a few weeks of things being marked as completed on their application checklist, all information has been received. However…after emailing the point of contact who is responsible for applications that fall within my last name category, I got this response shown in the picture. Apparently, they are all working remotely and have no access to the office? So what? My documents are just going to sit there and collect dust until they return? This is absurd and not right. Why would they have all these people apply and have nobody to process the documentation? Also, it seems that they switched over to electronic applications but I can’t even start that since I already have one on file. Any suggestions or similar situations?


I've got a coworker in the same boat. He's having trouble as well.

My thought is, this April/May is the start of a new biennial license renewal for current license holders. Everybody renews at the same time. IE, my license was issued on 1/15/21, supposed to be a 2 year license but my current expires 4/30/22. So, my assumption is, they're going to sit on everyone's licenses until the renewal starts. That way you only need to pay the initial license fee and not pay to renew a few months later. This is a total guess and I have no clue if there's any truth to it. Sounded good in my head. But, this is NJ so who knows...


----------



## NYBuzz12

My checklist recently showed Committee board approval. I hope this I will be getting my license soon.


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

The standard application process usually takes a few months for them to review application, verify credentials, evaluate experience etc., verify degree etc. Due to Covid-19 restrictions that time may have been extended. After that is completed, at the Board meeting they vote on the applications for approval. Most applications would be approved as a group unless there are any specific applications that need discussion because of questionable information on the application (i.e. work experience, credit evaluation if degree not from ABET accredited university etc.). In the past this took place prior to the exam, but now you can take PE exam before application is submitted. After I passed my exam in 2018 ( application approved before test), it took almost 1 month to get my actual license processed.


----------



## NYBuzz12

Just got my license today


----------



## billyw012

NYBuzz12 said:


> Just got my license today


How long did you end up waiting/did the checklist update for the "Assigned to Board Member" and "Approval" sections?


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

FYI, the board has a meeting scheduled for February 17th, in which they are approving applications. However the agenda doesn't show the name of applicants


----------



## NYBuzz12

billyw012 said:


> How long did you end up waiting/did the checklist update for the "Assigned to Board Member" and "Approval" sections?


It took 2 months and now I just need nj to verify in ncees records.


----------



## jag71

BUMP - I took the Computer Based Test in May 2022. I passed and submitted my application on June 9th. On June 14th everything was marked completed except for "Board Review" And "Verification - Uses Panel". It has now been 4 months and my application is still "Pending". When I call/email they are unable to give a time estimate. In many other states this review process takes approximately 1 month.


----------



## MCCJ12

jag71 said:


> BUMP - I took the Computer Based Test in May 2022. I passed and submitted my application on June 9th. On June 14th everything was marked completed except for "Board Review" And "Verification - Uses Panel". It has now been 4 months and my application is still "Pending". When I call/email they are unable to give a time estimate. In many other states this review process takes approximately 1 month.


Any updates on this, did you ever get it approved? I just submitted my application 2 weeks ago and was curious how long it would take.


----------



## jag71

MCCJ12 said:


> Any updates on this, did you ever get it approved? I just submitted my application 2 weeks ago and was curious how long it would take.


Yes, it was approved approximately 4.5 months after I submitted the application. I got my license number at the end of October. There was no reasoning behind the length of time it took to review. I hope it is shorter for you!


----------



## intern_no_more

Same, just waiting for Board/Committee Approval. It's been a month and I applied via comity. I will just have to be patient from the sound of it.


----------



## Serg305

intern_no_more said:


> Same, just waiting for Board/Committee Approval. It's been a month and I applied via comity. I will just have to be patient from the sound of it.


+1 to what you said. I have comity from another state. NCEES paperwork was received 5 days after starting my application. Here we go on Week 8 of "Pending". From what I understand the November board meeting was canceled. Minutes are not posted from the December meeting. Contacting them I just get the "Board Review"

EDIT: I messaged the board again today and was told that they're 'working to make things more efficient'.


----------



## Seismicohno

I submitted my application in August, still waiting on board approval. A coworker submitted a month later and received his license before Christmas. When I email asking if I'm missing something or if anything is wrong, I am told to pound sand.


----------



## Serg305

I guess I'm spoiled by the quick response from Florida. Pennsylvania's Board was also pretty quick after receiving the NCEES paperwork,,


----------



## MCCJ12

Seismicohno said:


> I submitted my application in August, still waiting on board approval. A coworker submitted a month later and received his license before Christmas. When I email asking if I'm missing something or if anything is wrong, I am told to pound sand.


I'm 1.5 months in and when I email them I get the same answer "It's in Board Review". My checklist next to Board/Committee Approval just says "Unchecked". The next board meeting is 01/19, hopefully it gets done then but seems doubtful.


----------



## Seismicohno

MCCJ12 said:


> I'm 1.5 months in and when I email them I get the same answer "It's in Board Review". My checklist next to Board/Committee Approval just says "Unchecked". The next board meeting is 01/19, hopefully it gets done then but seems doubtful.


2 meetings have occurred since my application went to board review in October. Based on looking up people who have been approved and their names appearing at the meeting minutes, the two appear to be separated from one another. Some people will have their license for over a month before their name appears in the meeting minutes. Long story short, don't hold your breath for that day.


----------



## Seismicohno

Serg305 said:


> I guess I'm spoiled by the quick response from Florida. Pennsylvania's Board was also pretty quick after receiving the NCEES paperwork,,


Have you gotten a response yet?


----------



## Serg305

Negative; I called and was told they're running minimum three months before the call center can escalate. It's frustrating that this bureaucratic slog can affect people's livelihoods. If one has the NCEES record, it should be pretty automatic to get another state's equivalent license.


----------

